# I'm looking for indigo powder



## agriffin (Dec 29, 2010)

Anybody recommend anyone?  I'm having a hard time finding some.  I know southern soapers had some...but I don't really want to order from them.  

Or...does anyone have some they want to sell?

I'm looking for blue...not green powder.

Thanks!


----------



## cwarren (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/

i havent used them


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 29, 2010)

some times it's used with Henna to color hair black instead of red, so you might look in the hair section of an Indian foods Store


----------



## coco cooks (Jan 1, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Anybody recommend anyone?  I'm having a hard time finding some.  I know southern soapers had some...but I don't really want to order from them.
> 
> Or...does anyone have some they want to sell?
> 
> ...



I saw this the other day. They have all sorts of natural supplies. Here is the link for the Indigo.
http://www.soap-making-resource.com/nat ... tml#indigo

BTW, love your blog.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks!  I'll try the soap-making-resource I guess.  I've never heard of them, but I'll give it a go.


----------



## Marion (Jan 24, 2011)

I got some at a health store in Ottawa about 2 years ago. Like the kind of store that sells essential oils (at crazy high prices, I might add) and organic food, clothing, bath product and all that. Not a health food store, although they might also carry it.


----------



## Tai777 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Indigo Resource*

Hi,

I used to use Henna and Indigo on my hair a few years ago and I purchased these items from a website called - Hennaforhair.com.  The Indigo was very good quality.

Hope this helps.

Tai


----------



## rszuba (Feb 8, 2011)

http://search.store.yahoo.net/cranberry ... ery=indigo

http://www.texasnaturalsupply.com/Searc ... Behavior=2


----------



## judymoody (Mar 22, 2011)

Dharma Trading Company sells lots of natural colorants including indigo powder and crystals.

http://www.dharmatrading.com/html/eng/9323186-AA.shtml


----------

